
Why Amazon's Data Centers Are Hidden​ in Spy Country - 0b01
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/amazon-web-services-data-center/423147/?single_page=true
======
trendia
> When this happens, it usually means that Amazon Web Services is having a
> technical problem, most likely in their US-East region.

When I got to this I had to look up at the publish date to see if it was
written today. Nope -- it is a year old, but extremely prescient.

